# Small Families, Less Women Cut India's Sikh Population



## kds1980 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a well known fact that communities which are backward and less educated have high birth rate.While communities which are educated and not so poor  have least birth rate.At present The population of uttar pradesh and bihar is increasing very rapidly while the population of south is now stable.

As sikhs are not backward communities so the pattern of low birth is quite natural.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Over the past few years there have been a slew[1] of media reports on the rising popularity of sex determination tests and female foeticide in northern India, where a female child is regarded a liability, due to the lack of inheritance rights and the dowry system. "

please ponder over this Bhai sahib.
[[Informal] a large number, group, or amount; a lot]


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted a thread about this problem .that thread will answer.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/lifestyle/14736-new-female-foeticide-study.html

An extraordinary four-year research in the heart of rural India, post 2001 Census, shows that people living in areas with a higher level of education and affluence slaughter more female foetuses than those languishing in the social and economic backwaters.

aditya.ghosh@hindustan times .com Of dark minds and lost little girls Education does not always banish stigma - superstition is a state of the mind. And wealth sometime adds to the bias. A study funded by the Swedish Research Council shows more female foetuses are snuffed out in rich and educated homes; consigned to the altar of craving for sons. Why do the richie-rich prefer sons? Rising education cost: Investment on daughter’s education is viewed as futile as she eventually weds Nuclear families: People think sons will perpetuate bloodline Job market better for boys: As women usually “anyway get married and go away” Dowry: Coming back in a big way after hefty pay hikes Technology: Much better techniques determine foetal sex Inheritance: Boys inherit property, girls do not. Higher mobility: Daughter “marry and relocate, sons look after parents” Fears about freedom of women: Loss of honour: “What if she enjoys pre-marital sex?” Researchers claim that “ill-focused development is triggering a conscious choice to eliminate the girl child”. Few case studies Tale of two neighbours Karnataka: Two adjacent villages in Siddapur taluka, Uttara Kannada district The prosperous village with a high level of education and employment opportunities show higher incidence of female foeticide. Families kill in cold blood.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kds ji,
You are caught on foot. We are discussing a fact that sikhs have lowest male ratio and not the factors that have stated above,. 
Do you think it is good for Sikhs?


e&oe.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Kds ji,
> You are caught on foot. We are discussing a fact that sikhs have lowest male ratio and not the factors that have stated above,.
> Do you think it is good for Sikhs?
> 
> ...



I am not at all saying that it is good.But we also need to look at factors why it is happening


----------



## Sikh80 (Nov 14, 2008)

New female foeticide study


----------



## dalbirk (Nov 14, 2008)

I sometimes wonder what is this trend among these so called Sikhs who somehow try to defy the orders of the Gurus at each & every possible time & manner . Guru Nanak Dev Ji says to all Sikhs :

ਮਃ ੧ ॥
मः १ ॥
Mėhlā 1.
First Mehl:

ਭੰਡਿ ਜੰਮੀਐ ਭੰਡਿ ਨਿੰਮੀਐ ਭੰਡਿ ਮੰਗਣੁ ਵੀਆਹੁ ॥
भंडि जमीऐ भंडि निमीऐ भंडि मंगणु वीआहु ॥
Bẖand jammī▫ai bẖand nimmī▫ai bẖand mangaṇ vī▫āhu.
From woman, man is born; within woman, man is conceived; to woman he is engaged and married.

ਭੰਡਹੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਦੋਸਤੀ ਭੰਡਹੁ ਚਲੈ ਰਾਹੁ ॥
भंडहु होवै दोसती भंडहु चलै राहु ॥
Bẖandahu hovai ḏosṯī bẖandahu cẖalai rāhu.
Woman becomes his friend; through woman, the future generations come.

ਭੰਡੁ ਮੁਆ ਭੰਡੁ ਭਾਲੀਐ ਭੰਡਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਬੰਧਾਨੁ ॥
भंडु मुआ भंडु भालीऐ भंडि होवै बंधानु ॥
Bẖand mu▫ā bẖand bẖālī▫ai bẖand hovai banḏẖān.
When his woman dies, he seeks another woman; to woman he is bound.

ਸੋ ਕਿਉ ਮੰਦਾ ਆਖੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਜੰਮਹਿ ਰਾਜਾਨ ॥
सो किउ मंदा आखीऐ जितु जमहि राजान ॥
So ki▫o manḏā ākẖī▫ai jiṯ jamėh rājān.
So why call her bad? From her, kings are born.

ਭੰਡਹੁ ਹੀ ਭੰਡੁ ਊਪਜੈ ਭੰਡੈ ਬਾਝੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
भंडहु ही भंडु ऊपजै भंडै बाझु न कोइ ॥
Bẖandahu hī bẖand ūpjai bẖandai bājẖ na ko▫e.
From woman, woman is born; without woman, there would be no one at all.

ਨਾਨਕ ਭੰਡੈ ਬਾਹਰਾ ਏਕੋ ਸਚਾ ਸੋਇ ॥
नानक भंडै बाहरा एको सचा सोइ ॥
Nānak bẖandai bāhrā eko sacẖā so▫e.
O Nanak, only the True Lord is without a woman.

ਜਿਤੁ ਮੁਖਿ ਸਦਾ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਭਾਗਾ ਰਤੀ ਚਾਰਿ ॥
जितु मुखि सदा सालाहीऐ भागा रती चारि ॥
Jiṯ mukẖ saḏā salāhī▫ai bẖāgā raṯī cẖār.
That mouth which praises the Lord continually is blessed and beautiful.

ਨਾਨਕ ਤੇ ਮੁਖ ਊਜਲੇ ਤਿਤੁ ਸਚੈ ਦਰਬਾਰਿ ॥੨॥
नानक ते मुख ऊजले तितु सचै दरबारि ॥२॥
Nānak ṯe mukẖ ūjle ṯiṯ sacẖai ḏarbār. ||2||
O Nanak, those faces shall be radiant in the Court of the True Lord. ||2||

I hope & pray that Sikhs try to listen to their inner conscience as well as their Gurus & stop this practice immediately .


----------



## pk70 (Nov 14, 2008)

dalbirk said:


> I sometimes wonder what is this trend among these so called Sikhs who somehow try to defy the orders of the Gurus at each & every possible time & manner . Guru Nanak Dev Ji says to all Sikhs :
> 
> ਮਃ ੧ ॥
> मः १ ॥
> ...



*Dalbirtk ji*

*Those people are Sikhs just in the name sake, their very day way of living and behavior towards women and others people, prove them to be hypocrites. They go to Guru to get some thing as per their belief they think, because they are special and Guru blesses them, showers them with good opportunities, wealth and sons to continue their fake dynasty illusion. What Guru actually says, it doesn’t matter to them. I have witnessed many people doing exactly contrary to what they advocate in their writings or lectures in Gurdawaras.*


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 14, 2008)

Female foeticide is a social issue.The entire society needs to change then only this could be solved.One should carefully study the causes behind the demand of boys and unwanted girls.Then only this cruel practice could be eradicated


----------



## pk70 (Nov 14, 2008)

kds1980 said:


> Female foeticide is a social issue.The entire society needs to change then only this could be solved.One should carefully study the causes behind the demand of boys and unwanted girls.Then only this cruel practice could be eradicated



*kds1980 Ji
I agree, you have a strong point; however, it is matter of following others or the Guru. There was " Satee" thing, Sikhs opposed it, look now, its gone. Society changes by those who determine to change, Sikhs should have become example as against" Female Foeticide" but they chose not to and defianced Gurus just to feed their own illusions.:roll:
*


----------

